# External variable speed controls for Routers, Good or Bad?



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have an older PC router, model 5202 EHD (15amp) that I have mounted in a table. It's a beast! Only problem with it is it only has one speed and that's 22,000RPM. I have seen some external speed control devices sold by Rockler that look interesting. They just call it a "Router Speed Control" and it sells for $52.99 (sorry I can't post URL's yet, gotta get busy and rack up some posts).

I was wondering if any of you have any experience with these or if you know a better one out there and are they safe to use? Are they hard on the router motor? Any other concerns I should have? I'd like to have more ability to dial my speed to suit the workpiece and I don't want to have to buy a new router motor just yet. I'd appreciate any advice and/or info. Thanks again!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are lots of people using them. They'll work on any "universal" type motor. They won't work on a motor with a capacitor and I don't think they work on induction motors. Make sure it is rated for enough amps.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

$52.99? Ouch. This one is considerably less, I've been considering getting one, have heard nothing bad about it. 
Router Speed Control


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Theo. I have read all the reviews on this HF controller and most are positive. It has a 90 day warranty. If it fails just take it back. It is always best to keep the receipt, but I have never had any problems returning a tool with or without a receipt.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the HF 15 amp router speed control on my router table with my single speed Craftsman router and it works great. Can't beat it $20.00 then with a 20 or 25% off coupon $16.00 or $15.00. Love mine.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you having any issues at 22k? If not then why add another variable to go wrong. Bob is correct in that HF has a unit (currently on sale) 43060 Router Speed Control
Router Speed Control ,Item #43060, Only: $24.99, Sale: $19.99

Good luck - Baker


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys are just punishing me as the only speed control I can get cost me $100.00 thanks to our 240volts that is. N


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

MLCS has some. Good prices and they'll stand behind what they sell. The one at HFT looks a lot like the 15 amp one at MLCSWOODWORKING dot coml I got the 20 amp but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Using an external speed controller has a couple of advantages. Since it is not part of the router is gets less vibration which makes for a longer life. These external controllers are also larger which makes it easy to dissipate heat, another killer of speed controls. Both of my Bosch 1617's have straight switches and I use an external controller when needed with them. This has been trouble free for about 13 years now.

An internal controller is a trade off of convenience versus longer life. Most internal controllers are pretty dependable so don't stress over which way to go.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike, did your 1617's come single speed or did you remove the speed control?


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

rwbaker said:


> Are you having any issues at 22k? If not then why add another variable to go wrong. Bob is correct in that HF has a unit (currently on sale) 43060 Router Speed Control
> Router Speed Control ,Item #43060, Only: $24.99, Sale: $19.99
> 
> Good luck - Baker


I've had no significant issues to speak of. The only concern I have is with running some larger bits such as panel raising bits, etc. Shouldn't those be run a little slower? Safety is my main concern of course.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mike said:


> Using an external speed controller has a couple of advantages. Since it is not part of the router is gets less vibration which makes for a longer life. These external controllers are also larger which makes it easy to dissipate heat, another killer of speed controls. Both of my Bosch 1617's have straight switches and I use an external controller when needed with them. This has been trouble free for about 13 years now.
> 
> An internal controller is a trade off of convenience versus longer life. Most internal controllers are pretty dependable so don't stress over which way to go.


Mike, some guys here have talked about the amp rating. Someone even mentioned theirs was a 20 amp controller. This may seem like a silly question but do you want the speed control to have the same amp rating as your router motor (ie 15 amps in my case) or do you want something rated higher than your motor? Also could the 20 amp controller even be used with a 15 amp router?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

As to the controller amperage rating: A 15 amp rating will work just fine. Your router is rated at the max current it will pull without damaging it. You never run a tool at its max capacity, if you do it is not going to last very long. Most controllers are fused at their rated amperage to prevent damage to the controller and the tool.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

TangoDown3727 said:


> Mike, some guys here have talked about the amp rating. Someone even mentioned theirs was a 20 amp controller. This may seem like a silly question but do you want the speed control to have the same amp rating as your router motor (ie 15 amps in my case) or do you want something rated higher than your motor? Also could the 20 amp controller even be used with a 15 amp router?


Yes. The important thing is that tha router not be rated at more than the speed control. My "15A 3.25HP" router rarely ever pulls over 12A, and that is making a rather heavy cut. So a 15A should be fine. If the cost is about the same, I'd buy the 20A, though.

PS. As with all things electronic though, unplug it when not in use! they are susceptible to power surge/lightning strikes.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My routers are 1617's, not the 1617EVS models. You can remove a bad controller module, bypass and connect the wires to get the same results. It is important to know that if the soft start/speed control module is not removed from the circuit that it will burn out if used with an external controller.

Some of the big routers while rated at 15 amps for the US market can pull more power under a heavy load. (example: the Festool OF2200EB) If your router is listed at 15 amps I suggest you buy the 20 amp external controller for a safety margin. The few extra dollars spent are better than replacing a controller. Again, external speed controllers can only be used with models that are single speed or have had the on board module disconnected.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do they work on routers with soft start?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes and No//>>>>

===


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Yes. The important thing is that tha router not be rated at more than the speed control. My "15A 3.25HP" router rarely ever pulls over 12A, and that is making a rather heavy cut. So a 15A should be fine. If the cost is about the same, I'd buy the 20A, though.
> 
> PS. As with all things electronic though, unplug it when not in use! they are susceptible to power surge/lightning strikes.


Thanks for the info, and I agree, I do always unplug all my tools when not in use . Definitely a good tip. Not only for surge but perhaps in the case of kids or others who might inadvertently start something up and get hurt (I also go a step further and lower the blades below the table, remove all bits, etc before leaving the shop for the day, just for the added safety, just a habit I've always had). I once saw a guy's small shop where he had a switch, operated by a key that he could remove, that interrupted power to the entire shop unless the key was inserted and turned on. Seemed like a neat idea, not sure if I'd ever go that far though but at least he didn't have to plug/unplug everything all the time  .


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Dave, the switch will indeed prevent unauthorized use. It will not prevent lightning damage! A lightning bolt that will jump clear across the sky will not be stopped by the small(less than a 1/4") gap in a switch. Made a lot of money from people that said.. "But it was turned off!", over the years.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Do they work on routers with soft start?


Conventional wisdom says no. With 35 years experience as an electronic tech, with a degree in Broadcast engineering, I am not sure. You essentially have 2 different controls trying to control the router speed at the same time. Knowing how these devices work I am not sure why any damage would result from that. Got a cheap Craftsman with softstart... may have to try it sometime!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I use the Harbor Freight one (burned out my original one in the router) and the HF works fine. It looks identical to the MLCS one which I also had.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

So have I. 


Dmeadows said:


> Dave, the switch will indeed prevent unauthorized use. It will not prevent lightning damage! A lightning bolt that will jump clear across the sky will not be stopped by the small(less than a 1/4") gap in a switch. Made a lot of money from people that said.. "But it was turned off!", over the years.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Dave, the switch will indeed prevent unauthorized use. It will not prevent lightning damage! A lightning bolt that will jump clear across the sky will not be stopped by the small(less than a 1/4") gap in a switch. Made a lot of money from people that said.. "But it was turned off!", over the years.


Good point! You definitely can't go wrong with unplugging! That's good enough for me.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Using an external speed controller has a couple of advantages. Since it is not part of the router is gets less vibration which makes for a longer life. These external controllers are also larger which makes it easy to dissipate heat, another killer of speed controls. Both of my Bosch 1617's have straight switches and I use an external controller when needed with them. This has been trouble free for about 13 years now.
> 
> An internal controller is a trade off of convenience versus longer life. Most internal controllers are pretty dependable so don't stress over which way to go.


Mike very true, the reason why I went for the speed controller that I use is that it is external so I can use it for any other brush type non inverter tool, angle grinders can be very dangerous and there are times that they are just too fast for the job, we just don't have the huge market that the USA has so there is not an over the counter 240volt controller that I found that could also handle 2200watts, the one i bought came as a kit and I am happy to have it. N


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*speed control*



neville9999 said:


> You guys are just punishing me as the only speed control I can get cost me $100.00 thanks to our 240volts that is. N



Neville, try router speed controller/hydroponics fan in line duct fan speed controller/power tool speed controller/light dimmer European Type-in Power Tool Accessories from Home Improvement on Aliexpress.com - this unit is half what you quoted, inc shipping and the proper current - I get my diamond disk from AlliExpress as they are 1/4th the US cost.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, since we are discussing speed controllers here is a question I have. As you all know by now my Father-in-law gave me a boat load or I should say, garage load of tools. Amongst those tools was a couple of speed controllers. Here is the question, can I connect them to any motor/tool or is there some motors that will be damaged if I connect it to them? What would be the main tools to use them on? Okay, that was two questions and I apologize. I have not attempted to use them at this time as I am afraid of damaging a tool.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Jaycar.....*



neville9999 said:


> Mike very true, the reason why I went for the speed controller that I use is that it is external so I can use it for any other brush type non inverter tool, angle grinders can be very dangerous and there are times that they are just too fast for the job, we just don't have the huge market that the USA has so there is not an over the counter 240volt controller that I found that could also handle 2200watts, the one i bought came as a kit and I am happy to have it. N


Hi Neville,

Did you get the kit from Jaycar. was it easy to put together?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Seldonman said:


> Ok, since we are discussing speed controllers here is a question I have. As you all know by now my Father-in-law gave me a boat load or I should say, garage load of tools. Amongst those tools was a couple of speed controllers. Here is the question, can I connect them to any motor/tool or is there some motors that will be damaged if I connect it to them? What would be the main tools to use them on? Okay, that was two questions and I apologize. I have not attempted to use them at this time as I am afraid of damaging a tool.


Jim, they will only work with tools like routers that have a universal motor(has brushes). They will not work with any tool that has an induction motor.


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Dec 16, 2013)

I second the suggestion to look for the "scr voltage regulator"s on aliexpress, ebay, amazon, etc.. Especially if you're running on 220V (like me). I've seen them at prices from (us)$ 3.50 to $14 for the 2000 watt ones. 3800 watt ones for a little more. Of course that's the bare electric module, you'll have to find a housing for it and do a little wiring.
I'm about to buy a second hand Makita RP 1800. And frustratingly there are models almost precisely the same but with the speed control that this one doesn't have. So i'm gonna try the exogenous control. And i'm telling myself that that's actually better in my case cause i can put the controller anywhere and not have to get under the table to change RPM, since the new router's destined for table work.

A few things i feel this thread could use said :
- A rotating tool pulls close to peak power, and therefore current, and therefore capacity to burn things out, when it starts up amongst other times (excl. soft start). It takes a lot to go from zero to 22 000 RPM in a second.
- Voltage controls speed, current is a consequence of the power / work being done (in the brush motors we're talking about).
- Current = watts / voltage. So my 1800 watt router on 220V has a nominal current 'rating' of 8 amps. (similar router on the 110V system would draw 16 amps). 
And this set relationship between electrical parameters is why you could buy a speed regulator according to the power rating of the router it'll be used with (and not worry specifically about current rating).
- Power (and current) ratings of the controller are 'max they can handle'. So you're not matching numbers between router and controller, you can (should) use a controller rated above what your router will ever need supplied to it.
- I'm not sure, but i think that the scr voltage regulators (speed controls) we're talking about here function by switching off and on as the supplied voltage rises above the desired value, in it's alternating way. (setting a maximum and clipping off the rest). But does this mean no power supplid at this 'off' time in the cycle, and reduced power when we reduce RPM?
:happy:


----------

